# Free Survival Movies



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Need something to watch during the deep freeze? There's many to be found on YouTube. I listed a few, maybe there's one or two you haven't seen.

The Survivalist (1987) An atomic bomb falls in Siberia and the USA is blamed. Cold War panic turns to chaos, martial law is declared and the US Constitution suspended. Survivalist John Tillman must save his family from roaming gangs and a corrupt army unit.






Aftermath (2014) After a nuclear exchange, nine strangers find themselves holed up together in a farmhouse cellar in rural Texas.






Saving Grace (2010) Movie about a pretty young heroin addict named Grace, who after going to the hospital wakes up in the make-shift bunker of a survivalist who worked at the hospital. He tells her a bizarre story in which he has not only saved her from a life of drugs, but also from the horrors of the world outside, which according to him, has hit the fan.






Hunting Emma (2017) Gentle, beautiful, pacifist Emma witnesses a murder in the wild. Six violent men killing a cop in cold blood. So, they hunt her like an animal. She should have been easy prey. But life is full of surprises. Her father was a special forces soldier who taught her well. Far fetched, but entertaining. (South Africa movie w/subtitles)






Where Have All the People Gone (1974 TV Movie) Earth encounters a massive solar flare that decimates almost all life on Earth. Only people who were underground during the solar event are unharmed while the rest are dead or dying. A band of survivors cross country to seek others in a world laid waste. ABC movie of the week.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, I may check a couple of these out, haven’t seen any of them.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Need something to watch during the deep freeze? There's many to be found on YouTube. I listed a few, maybe there's one or two you haven't seen.
> 
> The Survivalist (1987) An atomic bomb falls in Siberia and the USA is blamed. Cold War panic turns to chaos, martial law is declared and the US Constitution suspended. Survivalist John Tillman must save his family from roaming gangs and a corrupt army unit.
> 
> ...


Is that fricking Alex Jones????? Man I tried...I really did....But I'd rather suck start a pistol than watch that movie any further.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Remnants (2013) A catastrophic solar flare plunges Earth into global darkness. While the politicians fight insanity and each other, a group of middle-class suburbanites take survival into their own hands.






Electronic Armageddon (2010) Investigate what could happen if a high-altitude electromagnetic pulse surged to earth crippling every aspect of modern society's infrastructure, including our vulnerable electrical grid.






22 After (2014) One year after the collapse of civilization a documentary filmmaker wanders the landscape and captures on-camera the comments of 22 survivors. They describe the aftermath of civilization collapse and hopelessness of their situation.






The Colony Season one (2009) A group of strangers gathered for three months to test out the concept of rebuilding civilization.






Against the sun (2014) A WWII pilot, bombardier, and radioman find themselves adrift on a lifeboat without food or water after being forced to ditch their plane during a scouting mission.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, you all have me set for a month of Fridays, prolly more from the looks of it.


----------

